# Photoshop 2017 Just Released Today



## smoke665 (Nov 2, 2016)

Just downloaded the 2017 edition Photoshop and Bridge. Not sure if this was a mistake or not, as I have no idea of what's in the new version. I hope I guessed right, because it blew away the old version.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

You can always put it in a sandbox and run it there until you decide you want it and then move it to the main registry and run it in the OS. I do this a lot when I am not sure if the new version is better or just more restrictive.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 2, 2016)

I've heard of Sandbox, but haven't used it. To late anyhow, because I stated downloading before I realized what it was doing. On a positive note, all the custom actions, presets, etc. are still there. Going through the video on it now. The integrated "search" function is awesome.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> I've heard of Sandbox, but haven't used it. To late anyhow, because I stated downloading before I realized what it was doing. On a positive note, all the custom actions, presets, etc. are still there. Going through the video on it now. The integrated "search" function is awesome.


lol yeah your personal settings are usually stored in your documents folder or in your local app data files.
Sandboxing can be done with a number of programs, it just basically creates a virtual environment that does not share data with your system so you can run things with a lower chance of altering your system registry and other areas. Google Chrome runs in a sandbox by default to try to help protect you from viruses and things online. It usually works, but like anything it can be worked around if someone wants to spend enough time on it.

23 Best Sandbox Software | Top Best Alternatives


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2016)

Photoshop CC new features | More library asset support


----------

